# Roll call, who has a Yeti cooler?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife bought me a 65 for my 62nd birthday. We took it on the trip to the keys. I believe if we hadn't opened it to get drinks, it would have made ice! Really a quality cooler. :thumbsup:

Now, what is your size Yeti?


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

I was looking at them and during my research I found that the cooler pieces were made overseas and only assembled in the states so I am still looking around for other American made brands. Not saying they are not a great cooler I just didn't like that they say it is American made and the truth is only assembled here.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

29gallk said:


> I was looking at them and during my research I found that the cooler pieces were made overseas and only assembled in the states so I am still looking around for other American made brands. Not saying they are not a great cooler I just didn't like that they say it is American made and the truth is only assembled here.


Orca coolers are all US made


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, they are. That is one of the coolers I have been looking at.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Get yourself an Igloo Sportsman 55.... You won't be disappointed.. Only place they sell them is Sam's Club...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Get yourself an Igloo Sportsman 55.... You won't be disappointed.. Only place they sell them is Sam's Club...


I was in there the other day and noticed they dropped the price from $229 to $199. 
So, you bought one and like it?


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

I am not trying to put Yeti down or say they are a bad cooler. They seem to be a good cooler for sure.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

65 Q Tundra with set cushion. We were bought a new boat (to us) so my wife decided the Yeti was my 58th Birthday and new boat present. I bought a matching one (59th to self) and now have created a big boat mezzanine in our 32' express. One for drinks the other for bait. The coolers stick to the deck like they are permanently installed and are comfortable. 

Once you learn to open the drain to break the vacuum in the cooler they are enjoyable.


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

I just figured out I should probably run away from this thread. I am a cigar minnow surrounded by a couple of sailfish a couple of marlins and a grouper! Yikes!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a Yeti 95 Tundra that I don't like or use very much. Too big and too heavy. It's really sturdy, though, and I got it for 50 dollars in basically new shape (owners didn't know that they could buy new stopcocks...hahahaha).

My next "real" cooler will probably be an Engel in something like half that size or an IceMule. Leaning towards the IceMule, which isn't that big of an investment.


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

50 Qt. That stays in the back of the truck and pleased with it so far. Is it any better than the others ?? I wonder myself


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I would only spend that kind of money for a big one on a boat. No way I'm spending that kind of money to hold drinks. But, I do get a killer deal on them so maybe I will now


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

DAGB said:


> 50 Qt. That stays in the back of the truck and pleased with it so far. Is it any better than the others ?? I wonder myself


How do you like the 50 qt?


----------



## mhooligan (Aug 3, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Orca coolers are all US made


pelican coolers are also made in the usa and have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Got a 155qt for the boat, can handle it by my self until I start putting in ice and drinks the you got to have help with it


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

35qt Tundra with dual rod holder from a guy on THT. Use it in my beach cart and on the boat, other than that it is too heavy and pricey to carry around or take to tailgates.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Got a bayou ice box. Local company that has an awesome new mold. 72qt for $200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have two and I love them both


----------



## Maverick2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Have a 35 and 75 tundra. Best coolers hands down.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

One of my suppliers gives me a Christmas present every year. I ask for a different size yeti every year. I have 25, 35, 45, 75, 120, 155, and the 255. Love all of them. This year I am going to ask for the 400

Straycat


----------



## jeepNfool (Oct 23, 2008)

35 that stays on the back of my RzR


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

mhooligan said:


> pelican coolers are also made in the usa and have a lifetime warranty.


A+ on the Pelican, the only way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good thread. I've ever considered ice such a big expense as to spend multi-hundred on a cooler. We don't overnight. But lately have been wondering how nice it would be to fish Saturday and play Sunday on the same load of ice for drinks. I might have to ask for a premium cooler for my birthday/anniversary/Christmas/whatever.

If they just made one that would tote itself to the dock!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have the 105 qt. It serves as a cooler and as a casting platform for sight fishing. I would have bought a much cheaper cooler if I only used it to keep stuff cold.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I did a test on my 120 quart yeti cooler. Filled it full of ice, closed the lid and 3 weeks later was still 1/2 full of ice.

Straycat


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I just realized that is my boat in the picture next to the post

Straycat


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a 160qt K2 cooler for $250 because it had some scratches on the lid. It is amazing how many Fish you can stuff into it and Still have ice at the end of the day...
I call it my "Poor man's Yeti"


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> I have a Yeti 95 Tundra that I don't like or use very much. Too big and too heavy. It's really sturdy, though, and I got it for 50 dollars in basically new shape (owners didn't know that they could buy new stopcocks...hahahaha).
> 
> My next "real" cooler will probably be an Engel in something like half that size or an IceMule. Leaning towards the IceMule, which isn't that big of an investment.


So instead of suggesting to them they could fix the problem, you ripped their ass off. Seems about typical for you based upon your posts.

Yeah, hahahaha.


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> How do you like the 50 qt?


I like it for what I use it for. I have always kept a cooler on the truck for drinks . The sun takes it's toll on the box stores inventory, so I went with it for the durability .


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have 4 Yetis. The old 85 (heavy SOB), a 50, a 45, and a Roadie 20. The 45 is my favorite of the bunch its the perfect size. They all look like the day I got them and the 85 & 50 are 6-7 years old I think. They are pricey but they hold up to the abuse.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Get yourself an Igloo Sportsman 55.... You won't be disappointed.. Only place they sell them is Sam's Club...


I got one and love it:thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SnapperSlapper said:


> So instead of suggesting to them they could fix the problem, you ripped their ass off. Seems about typical for you based upon your posts.
> 
> Yeah, hahahaha.


Thanks for the compliment. No, they knew they were selling it. They didn't want it, either. It was used for a company that they owned that folded. I wasn't there for the sale, but my wife was, along with about a half dozen cheap ass charter captains. My wife also happens to be one of the couple's best friends.

Sounds like the joke is on you, little, tiny, bitter man or woman. Keep bringing the hate. I love it.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Any one tried the bayou ice boxes?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I won a 50 last summer, been impressed with it so far. I bought a roughneck series years ago in a 45 and a 175-dont hold ice for crap but can withstand the abuse which is a plus. I think Icey Tek has that mold now, anybody own one of those?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

ironman said:


> Any one tried the bayou ice boxes?


SouthAlabamaSlayer can tell you all about them.

There are a couple of occasionally contentious threads about those coolers and others if you do a forum search.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ironman said:


> Any one tried the bayou ice boxes?


I bought a 70 about a month ago, but it's just sitting in the boat. Haven't used it yet. If it works well, I'll probably buy a bigger one.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting...I mentioned this to somebody who sent me a pm about YETI. I was in OB this weekend with family and went to the new Rouse's (fantastic, btw) and they are selling a roto-milled (or roto-formed, whatever it is; they got the idea from kayak makers) brand called K2 out of Lafayette, LA. Seems like everybody is getting into the premium cooler game.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Weren't the Swamp People guys advertising the K2 ?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Weren't the Swamp People guys advertising the K2 ?


Hmmm...not sure. I've never seen that show, just some ads for it here and there. I wouldn't be surprised if they were involved. Rouse's is based out of Lafayette, I think, so that could very well be true. Nice store, though, if folks are ever over there or in the area of any of the ones they've opened recently. Reminds me of the old Bruno's (pre-plane crash) stores in the Bham/Mountain Brook area, only with a real coastal feel.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

I've got a 45qt Yeti I keep on my welding rig and a 85qt I keep in the boat. Well pleased with both.:thumbsup:


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

50 qt here. Love it


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

igloo marine 70 at wallyworld 50$ good and cheap.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a 65 yeti and a 220 ssi like them both


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I was in there the other day and noticed they dropped the price from $229 to $199.
> So, you bought one and like it?


Love it...


----------

